

XKCD 1190 - broken? - tjic

Does it do anything for anyone?  In the chrome console I just see a long list of<p>GET http://xkcd.com/events/connect_start 404 (Not Found)
======
jaredsohn
If you aren't seeing any image, reloading the page seems to work for me.

To understand what is going on, read this:
<http://www.explainxkcd.com/wiki/index.php?title=1190>

------
philwebster
Someone on reddit made an auto-updating GIF which can be found here:
<http://primis.org/time/output.gif>

Source: <http://www.reddit.com/r/xkcd/comments/1aye8m/time/>

------
greenmountin
Earlier today they were closer together. Just check back?

------
lifeisstillgood
There is a timing script on the page called time07min.js which is minified so
painful to read but there are some "waiting x seconds" to reload - I suspect a
cunning and amusing take on time and relationships displayed in slow motion
across your browser window. It will probably be full of pathos too.

